# Synapse Audio x Hans Zimmer (soon?)



## KEM

A great tease if you ask me, any predictions?


----------



## el-bo

It's a bass-enhancer plugin, called 'HZ'


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

Casio HZ emulation?


----------



## gsilbers

Well, Hanz was really into the Virus synth before Zebra2. And Dune3 is very close. 

So.... Dark Dune


----------



## KEM

My guess is a Dune soundset for Dune 3


----------



## zvenx

The knob though is unlike any current synpase audio instrument so it may even be a new instrument?

But indeed it could be (also?) a dune 3 soundset.

Rsp


----------



## richmwhitfield

Looks like a knob from the Legend


----------



## KEM

A Hans Zimmer soundset for The Legend was another idea I had since he’s said on here a few times that he thinks it’s the best Moog emulation


----------



## zvenx

richmwhitfield said:


> Looks like a knob from the Legend


I don't think so. It does look like a mini moog knob but the legend's knobs are very different.


----------



## Sirocco

For me Dune 3 has the most high pristine frcuencies i´ve heard in a modern soft synth since many time ago, its capable to create so clear lines in a that sonic spectrum that i´m amazed....i´m from old schoool so i can live a bit with this lo-fi, tape emulation, vintange smell a little fashion, but actually seems to be excessive for me..Xd.

How many decades trying to hear pure defined waves, without artifacts, compressed bands, dirty non intentional sounds....i´m becaming old classy...XD, but some people confuseed organic purist natural defecctive with harsh, noisy on purpose "emulation" that finally fall in weird results, lately...

World of Cinematics 2 and World of Ambient, both from Synapse are the best sets with some incredible presets i´ve heard in Dune 3, even Bellatrix aproach a lot that pristine defined highers freq. with beatiful sets and upper bellish, crystallish 2 octaves arps, even the Luftrum sets sine but Synapse shows muscle...except EDM sets, i don´t like the style but it seems to sounds very good, the Synapse ones take the best from this synth in terms of presets.

One HZ made by him, collaboration, whatever, anything will be sooooo welcome...

Salute!


----------



## richmwhitfield

zvenx said:


> I don't think so. It does look like a mini moog knob but the legend's knobs are very different.


I mean they are very similar to the one on the t-shirt


----------



## KEM

richmwhitfield said:


> I mean they are very similar to the one on the t-shirt



It is very similar. So a Hans Zimmer soundset for The Legend then? I would be all over that


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> It is very similar. So a Hans Zimmer soundset for The Legend then? I would be all over that


I don't think he has time to be making presets to be honest 

Probably a Kevin Schroeder project that he made for Hans?


----------



## Sirocco

Pier said:


> I don't think he has time to be making presets to be honest
> 
> Probably a Kevin Schroeder project that he made for Hans?


Yes, maybe could be what you said, Schroeder did in the past for HZ, and did for Synapse World of Cinematic 1 and 2, and recently Cinemagic for Obsession.

Or who knows, an extension of a synth or something ala Zebra/DZ, i don´t think so but...

Salute!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> I don't think he has time to be making presets to be honest
> 
> Probably a Kevin Schroeder project that he made for Hans?



I don’t think it’d be presets Hans made specifically for a soundset, more like a collection of patches he and his team made for a specific project they were working on or something

Regardless I’m sure it’ll be an instant buy


----------



## KEM

Sirocco said:


> Yes, maybe could be what you said, Schroder did in the past for HZ, and did for Synapse World of Cinematic 1 and 2, and recently Cinemagic for Obsession.
> 
> Or who knows, an extension of a synth or something ala Zebra/DZ, i don´t think so but...
> 
> Salute!



Something like ZebraHZ but with Dune would be an absolute dream come true


----------



## vitocorleone123

I currently find myself with no Synapse Audio synths (by choice) but am always interested in what they get up to.


----------



## GregSilver

We all love Hans music and his work but maybe "HZ" does NOT mean Hans Zimmer in every case?  If I read HZ first thing hat comes to my mind is "Hertz"....


----------



## zvenx

Except we know that Kevin relatively recently did some programming for Hans in a few movies (Dune, No Time to die come easily to mind) including using some Synapse Audio instruments (he said so on kvr if not here too), i am pretty sure it is related to that.

Btw Hertz abbreviation is usually Hz not HZ.
rsp


----------



## KEM

GregSilver said:


> We all love Hans music and his work but maybe "HZ" does NOT mean Hans Zimmer in every case?  If I read HZ first thing hat comes to my mind is "Hertz"....





zvenx said:


> Except we know that Kevin relatively recently did some programming for Hans in a few movies (Dune, No Time to die come easily to mind) including using some Synapse Audio instruments (he said so on kvr if not here too), i am pretty sure it is related to that.
> 
> Btw Hertz abbreviation is usually Hz not HZ.
> rsp



Yeah I am 110% positive it’s Hans Zimmer


----------



## method1

https://www.synapse-audio.com/obcinemagic.html

Is this it?

EDIT: NO


----------



## KEM

method1 said:


> https://www.synapse-audio.com/obcinemagic.html
> 
> Is this it?



No, it’s not out yet


----------



## Kevin Schroeder

I can't reveal it yet. But very soon!


----------



## nvadraudio

soon could be a year lol


----------



## muziksculp

Kevin Schroeder said:


> I can't reveal it yet. But very soon!


Now you got me super excited 

Love everything Synapse Audio develops


----------



## grabauf

Kevin Schroeder said:


> I can't reveal it yet. But very soon!


How soon is "very soon".


----------



## José Herring

grabauf said:


> How soon is "very soon".


Not "very soon" enough.


----------



## muziksculp

Kevin Schroeder said:


> I can't reveal it yet. But very soon!


----------



## Pier




----------



## Pier

Any news @Kevin Schroeder ?


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Any news @Kevin Schroeder ?



I’ve been anxiously awaiting whatever this is to be announced, I know it’ll be an instant buy!!


----------



## muziksculp

I guess revealing it "Very Soon" means sometime this year in developers time frame lingo


----------



## ka00

Pier said:


> Any news @Kevin Schroeder ?


He posts about once per year. So I don’t think there will be news until release.


----------



## RodStaples

I think he means soon in terms of man being on the planet, about 300,000 years, so in that case it's going to be very, very soon.


----------



## KEM

Now that I own both Dune 3 and The Legend I’m really hoping that this does end up being a soundset for either one of those synths


----------



## José Herring

RodStaples said:


> I think he means soon in terms of man being on the planet, about 300,000 years, so in that case it's going to be very, very soon.


He's following the EW Forbidden Planet model of releasing.


----------



## Pier

José Herring said:


> He's following the EW Forbidden Planet model of releasing.


How long were EW working on that?


----------



## NoamL

a couple presidents, no biggie


----------



## José Herring

Judging by the monkey chatter in the first demo I'm thinking they first announced release in the Paleolithic era.


----------



## Pier

José Herring said:


> Judging by the monkey chatter in the first demo I'm thinking they first announced release in the Paleolithic era.



14 year ago !!!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> 14 year ago !!!



Almost as long as we’ve been waiting for Zebra 3!!

Hopefully the newest Hans Zimmer endorsed synth doesn’t take that long, I hope we hear something before the end of the year


----------



## method1

I heard it's a physical modeled percussion instrument - The Zimmer Framedrum, perfect after the 14 year wait.


----------



## KEM

method1 said:


> I heard it's a physical modeled percussion instrument - The Zimmer Framedrum, perfect after the 14 year wait.



I’d buy it


----------



## Pier

I don't know if this is the HZ project though.


----------



## zvenx

That sounds great, but no, I don't believe that is it.
rsp


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> I don't know if this is the HZ project though.




Probably not but man just that teaser alone sounds awesome, I’ve always loved Kevin’s sequences in particular so an entire soundset of just that is a must buy


----------



## Sid Francis

Bought! wow...as always!


----------



## Francis Bourre

Sid Francis said:


> Bought! wow...as always!


Bought? But it's not released yet.


----------



## Sid Francis

Guess what I could have meant


----------



## Kevin Schroeder

It has nothing to do with Dune 3. I think in October or November (2022) we can reveal the secret


----------



## KEM

Kevin Schroeder said:


> It has nothing to do with Dune 3. I think in October or November (2022) we can reveal the secret



I. AM. EXCITED!!!


----------



## richmwhitfield

An enhanced version of The Legend including a preset pack would be nice 😀


----------



## Pier

Kevin Schroeder said:


> It has nothing to do with Dune 3. I think in October or November (2022) we can reveal the secret


Oh no! That's a lot of waiting!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Oh no! That's a lot of waiting!



What’s your updated prediction?


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> What’s your updated prediction?


Hans loves The Legend and Obsession. Could be a library for those but I'm hoping for a modified version of those synths like they did with Zebra.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Hans loves The Legend and Obsession. Could be a library for those but I'm hoping for a modified version of those synths like they did with Zebra.



A HZ version of The Legend would be awesome, I’d be all over that. I haven’t heard him say anything about Obsession before, but if they made an HZ version of that I’d buy it for sure


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> I haven’t heard him say anything about Obsession before








Hans Zimmer Template


Been Watching Hans Zimmer's masterclass and wanted to see further into his template if anyone has any further insight into it.




vi-control.net


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Hans Zimmer Template
> 
> 
> Been Watching Hans Zimmer's masterclass and wanted to see further into his template if anyone has any further insight into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net



Well…

I guess I’ll be buying that too then


----------



## José Herring

Could it be a new synth? Please let it be a new synth. Please.


----------



## KEM

José Herring said:


> Could it be a new synth? Please let it be a new synth. Please.



I would be ALL over that, wouldn’t even have to give it a second thought


----------



## richmwhitfield

So Kevin said it has nothing to do with Dune 3, what if it's Dune 4 😲


----------



## KEM

richmwhitfield said:


> So Kevin said it has nothing to do with Dune 3, what if it's Dune 4 😲



Say less, I’m in


----------



## Alchemedia

I'll bet it's either Dune 4 or an entirely new synth.


----------



## doctoremmet

Happy to report that I have entered the Synapse universe by acquiring Obsession and The Legend for a mere €61 (using Reason Rewards and the current sale) - as Rack Extensions and the kind people of Synapse have given me NFR VST versions for free. So… Dune 4 when?


----------



## Alchemedia

doctoremmet said:


> Happy to report that I have entered the Synapse universe by acquiring Obsession and The Legend for a mere €61 (using Reason Rewards and the current sale) - as Rack Extensions and the kind people of Synapse have given me NFR VST versions for free. So… Dune 4 when?



Ditto! Great minds think alike.

As for Dune:
1.0 Dec 2010
2.0 May 2014
2.5 Dec 2015
3.0 Dec 2018
3.5 Nov 2021


----------



## Pier

doctoremmet said:


> Happy to report that I have entered the Synapse universe by acquiring Obsession and The Legend


So how do you like those?


----------



## doctoremmet

Pier said:


> So how do you like those?


Haven’t tested the Oberheim one yet, as I intend to do an A/B/C with the hardware OB-Xa, the Arturia one and this new gem. Which I of course expect to totally nail, id est: I predict I won’t be able to tell any differences between the three. Which - of course - is a sign of faith. It is also a sure sign I am insane for having all three around.

That said. I did spend some time with The Legend, and it is a very very impressive synthesizer. Which I expected it to be. But still my level of excitement was beyond expectation for “another Mini clone”.

I just like the idea of having them around as rack extensions.


----------



## Kevperry777

doctoremmet said:


> Happy to report that I have entered the Synapse universe by acquiring Obsession and The Legend for a mere €61 (using Reason Rewards and the current sale) - as Rack Extensions and the kind people of Synapse have given me NFR VST versions for free. So… Dune 4 when?


Whoa!! What sale is this??


----------



## grabauf

Kevperry777 said:


> Whoa!! What sale is this??


Have a look here:






Synapse The Legend Synthesizer


The Legend is a novel analog-modeling synthesizer, marking new territory in sound quality and accuracy. Developed in cooperation with vintage synth specialist Bigtone Studios, The Legend is designed to faithfully emulate one of the most famous vintage analog synths. But not just that, numerous...




www.reasonstudios.com









Obsession


Obsession brings the power of a great polyphonic vintage synthesizer to your fingertips. It combines the astute modeling of voltage-controlled oscillators (VCOs), voltage-controlled filter (VCF) and voltage-controlled amplifier (VCA) with a comprehensive individual voice control that has never...




www.reasonstudios.com





I already owned Obsession, but got The Legend for free using my reward points.


----------



## doctoremmet

Kevperry777 said:


> Whoa!! What sale is this??


Over at Reason Studios. They’re €43 each. Mind you: these are RE versions and you’d need the Reason VST.


----------



## Kuusniemi

doctoremmet said:


> Happy to report that I have entered the Synapse universe by acquiring Obsession and The Legend for a mere €61 (using Reason Rewards and the current sale) - as Rack Extensions and the kind people of Synapse have given me NFR VST versions for free. So… Dune 4 when?


Well I'll be... I was just looking at Obsession last night trying figure out when Synapse have their next sale... :D


----------



## Alchemedia

doctoremmet said:


> Haven’t tested the Oberheim one yet, as I intend to do an A/B/C with the hardware OB-Xa, the Arturia one and this new gem. Which I of course expect to totally nail, id est: I predict I won’t be able to tell any differences between the three.



Starsky did an in-depth comparison.


----------



## doctoremmet

Alchemedia said:


> Starsky did an in-depth comparison.


Fully aware. His are great. My own are more fun. Thanks for pointing me towards it though, I’ll re-watch it shortly 🙏🏽


----------



## doctoremmet

Kevperry777 said:


> Whoa!! What sale is this??


Strategy update here  (requires access to an IOS device):



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/propellerheads-end-of-summer-sale-incl-friktion-for-49.128984/page-3#post-5169114


----------



## vitocorleone123

I hope it’s new. I ended up selling my Synapse synths as I liked others better and/or didn’t ever use them. But I’m definitely up for trying something new.


----------



## KEM

A brand new synth in collaboration with Hans Zimmer would seriously be a dream come true, I’d pay BIG money for that


----------



## José Herring

doctoremmet said:


> Happy to report that I have entered the Synapse universe by acquiring Obsession and The Legend for a mere €61 (using Reason Rewards and the current sale) - as Rack Extensions and the kind people of Synapse have given me NFR VST versions for free. So… Dune 4 when?


It's funny. Because of Reason's back routing options, I think they work a little better in Reason than in VST land. 
I'm so hoping Reason adopts Clap because it would be a match made in heaven or hell depending on the project.


----------



## doctoremmet

José Herring said:


> It's funny. Because of Reason's back routing options, I think they work a little better in Reason than in VST land.
> I'm so hoping Reason adopts Clap because it would be a match made in heaven or hell depending on the project.


First order of business for Reason Rack: VST3 support. Apparently some time later this year


----------



## José Herring

doctoremmet said:


> First order of business for Reason Rack: VST3 support. Apparently some time later this year


Yeah, I think it is, but honestly I'm hoping that Reason Studios drops VST support all together. I know it won't happen because it'd piss off the user base so much, but their VST support is just an after thought. It still isn't what it should be. 

But, I hope they fully embrace Clap. Clap is what the Reason Rack has always aspired to be and if the new Rack Plugin becomes Clap compatible, I wouldn't even miss Rewire as much as I do. I'd be able to fully automate the Reason Rack in Cubase the same way I use to automate things in the Reason sequencer running Rewire to Cubase.


----------



## KEM

I’ve been messing around with some of Kevin Schroeder’s sequences in the factory present bank of Dune 3 and there is some absolutely incredible stuff there so his new sequences soundset will be an instant buy, and whatever him and Synapse do with Hans will be the greatest thing ever!!


----------



## richmwhitfield

I wonder if this has anything to do with it -


----------



## KEM

richmwhitfield said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with it -




Doubt it, but man is he just THAT good…


----------



## grabauf

richmwhitfield said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with it -



This is footage of a German sunset, he captured with his BlackMagic camera..
Really impressive.


----------



## muziksculp

Maybe DUNE 4, or a new Synapse-Audio Modular Design Polyphonic Synth (Given it might have something related to Hans Zimmer).


----------



## KEM

muziksculp said:


> Maybe DUNE 4, or a new Synapse-Audio Modular Design Polyphonic Synth (Given it might have something related to Hans Zimmer).



It’s definitely Hans Zimmer, no doubt about it at this point. That’s an interesting idea you’ve brought up though, a semi-modular style synth from Synapse, kind of like ZebraHZ but with that signature Synapse DSP, I think that would be the best possible outcome we could get!!


----------



## muziksculp

KEM said:


> It’s definitely Hans Zimmer, no doubt about it at this point. That’s an interesting idea you’ve brought up though, a semi-modular style synth from Synapse, kind of like ZebraHZ but with that signature Synapse DSP, I think that would be the best possible outcome we could get!!


Yup. Exactly, and Hans Zimmer Semi-Modular Poly Synth. , that is super flexible, providing almost endless possibilities, and multiple types of synthesis as well. This would be a dream synth, given the quality of Synapse-Audio synthesis coding know how. The quality is ahead of anything else imho.

Exciting times ahead.


----------



## method1

What if it's Synapse's first foray into sampling... Synapse/HZ Brass en route!


----------



## muziksculp

method1 said:


> What if it's Synapse's first foray into sampling... Synapse/HZ Brass en route!


No, I don't see that happening with Synapse-Audio.

Spitfire Audio would be the company more likely to get involved in developing a H.Zimmer Brass library.


----------



## KEM

muziksculp said:


> Yup. Exactly, and Hans Zimmer Semi-Modular Poly Synth. , that is super flexible, providing almost endless possibilities, and multiple types of synthesis as well. This would be a dream synth, given the quality of Synapse-Audio synthesis coding know how. The quality is ahead of anything else imho.
> 
> Exciting times ahead.



Totally agree, the Synapse stuff sounds incredible, along with U-He they’re the best on the market, if they made their own equivalent to Zebra with Hans it would be the best synth ever made


----------



## KEM

method1 said:


> What if it's Synapse's first foray into sampling... Synapse/HZ Brass en route!





muziksculp said:


> No, I don't see that happening with Synapse-Audio.
> 
> Spitfire Audio would be the company more likely to get involved in developing a H.Zimmer Brass library.



Don’t even get me started on Hans Zimmer Brass…


----------



## grabauf

Here's something new from Kevin to shorten the wait:


----------



## KEM

grabauf said:


> Here's something new from Kevin to shorten the wait:




As expected, everything sounds incredible. Now onto the Zimmer collab!!


----------



## Sid Francis

World of Sequences is out and... mine


----------



## grabauf

Sid Francis said:


> World of Sequences is out and... mine


No, it's mine!


----------



## Sid Francis

No its mine! I saw it first


----------



## Sid Francis

I can´t bare this thread not moving. I fear this is one of the instruments where you don´t even need to tell me the name, just the price. Purchased 

By the way: I also only heard the first 5 to 7 presets from "World of Sequences" and could not check further presets because the first ones directly went into a tune I was working on: As good as expected!! A true KS product!


----------



## jneebz

OK. Still $129 at Thomann. This synth sounds so freaking good...hard to pass up!


----------



## KEM

Sid Francis said:


> I can´t bare this thread not moving. I fear this is one of the instruments where you don´t even need to tell me the name, just the price. Purchased
> 
> By the way: I also only heard the first 5 to 7 presets from "World of Sequences" and could not check further presets because the first ones directly went into a tune I was working on: As good as expected!! A true KS product!



Believe me I’m dying for some news on what’s to come, luckily we only have a month or two left until we get an announcement but my excitement level is so high it feels like a world away


----------



## muziksculp

Hi DUNE fans, I just noticed this post, https://vi-control.net/community/threads/dune-3-and-the-legend-maintenance-updates.129619/

so there is a *DUNE 3.5.2* update


----------



## Reznov981

Commenting to follow this thread!
If Hans Zimmer is actually personally involved, colour me keen. If it has something to do with the Dune soundtrack, colour me GASy


----------



## KEM

I’ve been loving the World of Sequences soundset, my hype level is through the roof for this upcoming announcement


----------



## muziksculp

I think the new H.Zimmer/Synapse Audio related product synth has nothing to do with DUNE 4. According to Richard of Synapse, he hasn't even commenced working on DUNE 4, so it won't be expected until later 2023 or 2024. 

Now whatever it is that Synapse Audio is working on with a H.Z. twist, I'm super excited about it, and hope to know what it is before the end of 2022. Would love some teasers though


----------



## KEM

muziksculp said:


> I think the new H.Zimmer/Synapse Audio related product synth has nothing to do with DUNE 4. According to Richard of Synapse, he hasn't even commenced working on DUNE 4, so it won't be expected until later 2023 or 2024.
> 
> Now whatever it is that Synapse Audio is working on with a H.Z. twist, I'm super excited about it, and hope to know what it is before the end of 2022. Would love some teasers though



Is Dune 4 even in the pipeline? I just bought Dune 3 last week!! When did Dune 2 come out? That’ll probably give us a good indication of when 4 will come out. As far as this Zimmer collab goes, we’ll know within the next month or two, but I’m really hoping it’s a new synth!!


----------



## muziksculp

KEM said:


> Is Dune 4 even in the pipeline? I just bought Dune 3 last week!! When did Dune 2 come out? That’ll probably give us a good indication of when 4 will come out. As far as this Zimmer collab goes, we’ll know within the next month or two, but I’m really hoping it’s a new synth!!


You are a bit late to the DUNE 3 Party. It came out a while ago, don't remember when exactly, but it's been at least a year or more.

Check the Synapse Audio'd forum, here is the link to Richard's reply about DUNE 4. 

https://forum.synapse-audio.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13109


----------



## KEM

muziksculp said:


> You are a bit late to the DUNE 3 Party. It came out a while ago, don't remember when exactly, but it's been at least a year or more.
> 
> Check the Synapse Audio'd forum, here is the link to Richard's reply about DUNE 4.
> 
> https://forum.synapse-audio.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13109



I know I’m late lol and I’m not happy about it, it’s such a great synth I should’ve bought it a lot earlier!! I’ve seen Dune 2 videos from at least 5 years ago if I recall, so I guess a hypothetical Dune 4 would come out in like 2024, maybe this is a new version of The Legend or Obsession?


----------



## Pier

Dune 3 was released like 4-5 years ago but Richard has been adding more features over the years.

Dune 4 is probably going to happen but who knows when.


----------



## tony10000

"The Legend HZ"?


----------



## Ozinga

Modular?


----------



## KEM

Ozinga said:


> Modular?



I would not complain if it’s a modular soft synth, in fact I think that’s what most of us are hoping it’ll be


----------



## Pier

I think it'd be a good idea to manage our expectations lads 

Obviously I'd love a new Synapse synth as much as anyone but they are a very small company. AFAIK Richard is the only dev. A soundset collaboration with HZ for one of their synths seems more likely.

Hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> I think it'd be a good idea to manage our expectations lads
> 
> Obviously I'd love a new Synapse synth as much as anyone but they are a very small company. AFAIK Richard is the only dev. A soundset collaboration with HZ for one of their synths seems more likely.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong!



I would be very happy about a soundset as well, anything with Hans Zimmer’s name on it is cause for excitement


----------



## Kevin Schroeder

Pier said:


> A soundset collaboration with HZ for one of their synths seems more likely.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong!


You are wrong!


----------



## KEM

Kevin Schroeder said:


> You are wrong!



Geez Kevin… way to tease!!


----------



## Pier

Kevin Schroeder said:


> You are wrong!


NOOOOO KEVIN!!!

You can't tease us like this!!!!

😂


----------



## muziksculp

Pier said:


> A soundset collaboration with HZ for one of their synths seems more likely.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong!


I'm very glad to know that you were wrong according to what Richard posted. Now it's just a matter of time, and we will know what this is all about. Surely not a soundset.

Oh, and talking about Soundsets, I got the latest Dune 3.5 World of Sequences soundset, didn't install it yet. but looking forward to enjoying it.


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> Is Dune 4 even in the pipeline? I just bought Dune 3 last week!! When did Dune 2 come out? That’ll probably give us a good indication of when 4 will come out. As far as this Zimmer collab goes, we’ll know within the next month or two, but I’m really hoping it’s a new synth!!


I listed all the Dune release dates earlier in this thread.
1.0 Dec 2010
2.0 May 2014
2.5 Dec 2015
3.0 Dec 2018
3.5 Nov 2021


----------



## method1

HZ stylophone confirmed!


----------



## Alchemedia

method1 said:


> HZ stylophone confirmed!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Alchemedia said:


>


It MUST be in HiDPI though, otherwise I refuse to buy it


----------



## Pier

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> It MUST be in HiDPI though, otherwise I refuse to buy it


----------



## KEM

muziksculp said:


> I'm very glad to know that you were wrong according to what Richard posted. Now it's just a matter of time, and we will know what this is all about. Surely not a soundset.
> 
> Oh, and talking about Soundsets, I got the latest Dune 3.5 World of Sequences soundset, didn't install it yet. but looking forward to enjoying it.



I’ve been messing around with it lately and there’s so many awesome sounds in there, synth pulses are my favorite thing in the world and this is pretty much the best of the best


----------



## Sid Francis

Synapse finally releases "N". "N-HZ" to be precise !


----------



## Lode_Runner

I'm guessing it's a special HZ version of Dune, with the filters from the Legend.


----------



## Pier

Lode_Runner said:


> It's a special HZ version of Dune, with the filters from the Legend. I know this because I made it up.


----------



## KEM

Well according to Kevin’s post awhile ago the announcement should be soon!!


----------



## Pier

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm guessing it's a special HZ version of Dune, with the filters from the Legend.


What would be amazing is something like The Legend on steroids.

Keep the OSCs and filters but add more envelopes, LFOs, MSEGs, a sequencer, and more effects.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Pier said:


> What would be amazing is something like The Legend on steroids.
> 
> Keep the OSCs and filters but add more envelopes, LFOs, MSEGs, a sequencer, and more effects.


I was thinking a Synapse Moog Modular would be cool


----------



## José Herring

Lode_Runner said:


> I was thinking a Synapse Moog Modular would be cool


That would be friggin' cool!!!!


----------



## KEM

Lode_Runner said:


> I was thinking a Synapse Moog Modular would be cool



That would be insane and I would spend an ungodly amount of time with it


----------



## Pier

Lode_Runner said:


> I was thinking a Synapse Moog Modular would be cool


That would be super cool.

Although I'm not sure Synapse would be able to pull off the UI sophistication it would require to make that right. Again, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## richmwhitfield

This is a post in the Synapse forum about the mysterious thing - could be a while yet.


----------



## KEM

richmwhitfield said:


> This is a post in the Synapse forum about the mysterious thing - could be a while yet.



Do you have a link to the thread? I didn’t know Synapse was on KVR I was trying to find a subsection for them


----------



## richmwhitfield

It's on Synapse's own forum - https://forum.synapse-audio.com/vie...&sid=d605a5e7bd3b81f2aca01716a574ee0c#p121285


----------



## KEM

richmwhitfield said:


> It's on Synapse's own forum - https://forum.synapse-audio.com/vie...&sid=d605a5e7bd3b81f2aca01716a574ee0c#p121285



Ahhh that’s why I was confused, but thank you!!


----------



## tony10000

richmwhitfield said:


> This is a post in the Synapse forum about the mysterious thing - could be a while yet.


Yeah, that was Richard's response to my question about it.


----------



## KEM

Sometimes I lay in bed at night thinking about what this will end up being, I’m way too excited


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> Sometimes I lay in bed at night thinking about what this will end up being, I’m way too excited


You're out-of-control Synaptic Man!


----------



## Pier




----------



## KEM

Pier said:


>



You’re telling me man


----------



## Sirocco




----------



## tony10000

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm guessing it's a special HZ version of Dune, with the filters from the Legend.


No, it won't be Dune:



Synapse Forum • View topic - Dune 4


----------



## KEM

tony10000 said:


> No, it won't be Dune:
> 
> 
> 
> Synapse Forum • View topic - Dune 4



Kevin confirmed that earlier


----------



## KEM

This anticipation is killing me… I need to know what it is!!


----------



## Pier

Some people on KVR have speculated it's a Memorymoog.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Some people on KVR have speculated it's a Memorymoog.



Do they have anything to base that off of or just guessing?


----------



## KEM

If you can post a link to the thread do it, I’d like to read through it!


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> If you can post a link to the thread do it, I’d like to read through it!











KVR Forum: The Mysterious Synapse-Audio HZ - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - The Mysterious Synapse-Audio HZ - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> KVR Forum: The Mysterious Synapse-Audio HZ - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> KVR Audio Forum - The Mysterious Synapse-Audio HZ - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com



Someone pointed out that Hans hated the Memorymoog so who knows, this is just killing me at this point


----------



## Alchemedia

Pier said:


> Some people on KVR have speculated it's a Memorymoog.


Thx for the reminder.


----------



## Sirocco

KEM said:


> Hans hated the Memorymoog


Yes!!....Hans and me are in the same league...come on!!...
At least i have in common something with him related to music...less is nothing, i´m idiot but hey!!...


----------



## Teksonik

I'd be very skeptical of any speculation you read at KVR.


----------



## Alchemedia

Teksonik said:


> I'd be very skeptical of any speculation you read at KVR.


Isn't that the main attraction?


----------



## Fang

It looks like there's some beta testing going on so I don't think it's a soundset


----------



## KEM

Fang said:


> It looks like there's some beta testing going on so I don't think it's a soundset



Beta testing hasn’t started yet but hopefully it will soon and we’ll get some solid info on what it is


----------



## Kevin Schroeder

Unfortunately, it will still take a little while. We hope that there will be news this year!


----------



## Pier

Kevin Schroeder said:


> Unfortunately, it will still take a little while. We hope that there will be news this year!


Thanks for the update Kevin!


----------



## KEM

Kevin Schroeder said:


> Unfortunately, it will still take a little while. We hope that there will be news this year!



We’re dying to know!!


----------



## Kevperry777

Kevin Schroeder said:


> Unfortunately, it will still take a little while. We hope that there will be news this year!


Blink once if its a new synth plugin.


----------



## Fang




----------



## Kevin Schroeder

Yes it's a synthesizer!


----------



## KEM

Kevin Schroeder said:


> Yes it's a synthesizer!



That one sentence is all I needed to hear…

Take my money now!!


----------



## Kevperry777

Kevin Schroeder said:


> Yes it's a synthesizer!


----------



## Sirocco

Kevin says: "It´s a Synthetizer"...he said it, and i know that is true because i played a few and i know them, *it´s The Synthetizer!!!...haleluya!!!.. It IS!!!!

*


----------



## KEM

This was the first thing I thought about when I woke up this morning

I have a problem…


----------



## vitocorleone123

KEM said:


> This was the first thing I thought about when I woke up this morning
> 
> I have a problem…


All your synapses are firing, and your anticipation is so hot that it’s literally zimmering…..


----------



## KEM

My patience is running thin… wake me from hypersleep whenever it’s announced


----------



## KEM

Only a few days left of this year and we still haven’t gotten anything official!!


----------



## Kevin Schroeder

Currently we are still working on the patch browser.


----------



## KEM

Kevin Schroeder said:


> Currently we are still working on the patch browser.



Exciting!!! Thanks for giving us updates when we (mainly me) get impatient, even if you have to drip feed us information lol


----------



## KEM

It’s 2023, I’ll be waiting…


----------



## vitocorleone123

KEM said:


> It’s 2023, I’ll be waiting…


----------



## Sid Francis

Kevin: I don´t need a patch browser ..hand it over please!!


----------



## Teksonik

Do you want it done right now or do you want it done right?

Patience. They'll release it when it's ready. I'm not sure it's even in Beta yet but this product may not be going through the normal Synapse testing channels as there are other entities involved. 

Hard to tell as Richard is being pretty tight lipped about it but it seems like they are working on something pretty significant or at least something they are personally excited about.


----------



## KEM

Teksonik said:


> Do you want it done right now or do you want it done right?
> 
> Patience. They'll release it when it's ready. I'm not sure it's even in Beta yet but this product may not be going through the normal Synapse testing channels as there are other entities involved.
> 
> Hard to tell as Richard is being pretty tight lipped about it but it seems like they are working on something pretty significant or at least something they are personally excited about.



I know, I’m only teasing. I have full confidence that this’ll be amazing and I’m ok with waiting a little longer for a great product


----------



## Sid Francis

What do you think of me? . SHURE can wait!! Until...yesterday......


----------

